# cyanotypes/kallitypes



## lisa_13 (Apr 13, 2008)

shot last summer:

















my personal favorite:







please let me know what you think!

-lisa


----------



## windrivermaiden (Apr 13, 2008)

I like them. I wish that the borders were a little more undercontrol but that is a personal taste thing not a technique thing. 

if you are serious about doing these processes, get a glass coating rod. It will make your solution application go so much more evenly then your prints will really shine. 

I think your subject matter really does well in alternative process! Come back with more.:hug::


----------



## terri (Apr 14, 2008)

Very nice!    I like the fun of the second one the best.    :thumbup:   

Yes, indeed - come back with more!


----------



## nealjpage (Apr 15, 2008)

What Windy and Terri said.  I like these quite a bit.  Maybe this summer I'll roll up my sleeves and try something like this.

Keep up the good work, Lisa.


----------



## windrivermaiden (Apr 15, 2008)

Hey Neal...why wait for summer. Cyanotype will expose out on the kitchen counter! join us!


----------



## nealjpage (Apr 15, 2008)

windrivermaiden said:


> Hey Neal...why wait for summer. Cyanotype will expose out on the kitchen counter! join us!



You're evil, Windy! :mrgreen:


----------

